# BAD,BAD,GROOMER!!!!!!!!!!!



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

i tried a new groomer,i always stay with elmo when he gets a haircut,this time he was wiggling a bit so she told me to go away for a few minutes to see how he went,i came back and he was no different(he really was'nt that wriggly)anyway she got distracted by the phone and the next thing blood was all over his face and dripping from elmo's mouth,i had seen when she went to pick up the phone she clipped elmo's tongue with the clippers,there was blood everywhere and she blamed it on elmo biting his tongue,she said she was a vet nurse and she could not find where all this blood was coming from,i found the wound and it was a slice taken from his tongue not a bite mark,never again will i have her groom elmo,she also quoted me a price then charged me more than the quote and i also used my own shampoo,am seriously considering grooming him myself







i will be submitting a write up in our local paper about her to warn people,NO ONE HURTS MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

aw i feel so bad for elmo !! you know i had chico groomed twice and i just wasnt happy with the amount of time spent there and they put him in a cage with a big dryer on him he was not a happy boy and either was i !!! i groom both my boys myself one a week and save alot of money and no one will treat them like i will you can do it .though now it might be alittle hard since she tramtized him take it slow youll do great ~ Denise


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG







I would have been SO pissed!!!!!!!!!!!! There is no way I would have paid... I would have made a scene...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 4 2005, 10:27 AM
> *OMG
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would be the same way! I would make them pay for me taking the furbaby to the vet and any treatment that was needed.

I would also tell everyone that I know that has a dog to avoid that groomer.







Jeeze! Turn off the clippers when you have to talk on the phone!














I would be so pissed!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no thats horrible!







Poor little Elmo









I would love to find someone I trusted for grooming, but as it is I just do it myself. I used to cut people hair so its not much of a stretch for me, but reading here it seems alot of folks get used to it and do a great job. You'll probably feel much more comfortable after this experience


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The second time I took Lady to a groomer that came highly recommended by a neighbor Lady was injured, too. The groomer sliced a huge (size of a nickel) piece of skin right off the top of her head. No one said a word to me about it when I picked her up. I discovered it myself later that evening. It was so deep it took months to completely heal. She still has a scar 5 years later. It must have bled and bled so I am sure they noticed, but said nothing to me.

I started watching potential groomers, including Petsmart. I saw people leave dogs on a table attached to the grooming noose unattended. I saw girls scissoring away while having their head completely turned to the groomer next to them, chatting, not paying attention. I saw wet dogs being put in cages with dryers attached which I always heard was very dangerous (burns and risk of electrocution). I did not see one situation that I would be comfortable with so I learned to groom Lady myself. 5 years later she has never been injured!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is so awefull.They would have had to call the police to get me outta there. I would have been outraged......Diffenitly she should be held responable for any vet. bills.Futhermore if she worked at the place and didnt own it ,I would have insisted she be fired on the spot.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You are SO much nicer than I would have been! After I got done crying for my poor baby, they would have had to DRAG me out of there! NO WAY would I have paid! They also would have gotten my vet bill! Probably not anything they could do for the tongue, but I would have taken him anyway!  I am SO sorry this happened to you and Elmo! Awful...just AWFUL!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!!! I hope Elmo is okay!!! That's so terrible!!! Is there any way you could speak with the owner. That's just so awful!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I also will never take my Teddy to a groomer...I don't trust them to care for him the way I do. My daughters dog is taken on a regular basis...and has had things happen that me my blood boil...Shakira has two layers of hair that is very very thick or I would also do her. Shakira has had cuts on her body afterwards and I too have had personal knowledge of a groomer just this past couple of months who burned a baby to death in a blow dryer...This was when I first got Teddy and I said no way...he is not going. 

I just can't imagine that someone did not hear the dog who burned to death cries. How horrible for the owners who thought they were going to have a beautiful baby and instead were told it died at the hands of a groomer.

I never cut hair in my life...but I sure did learn quick enough...I am actually not bad now and Teddy stays so still for me. He knows how much I try never to hurt him.

S


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I would try to get her fired too. I would also go ahead and out her in the newspaper. She shouldn't have answered the phone at all. She was with a customer and they could have left a message. That's crazy. I have never had a person doing my hair, leave me to answer the phone! That would be unprofessional!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I hope Elmo feels better!

I cant belive she even asked you to pay after that







i groom Sunny myself but that is just becuase i am cheap. I suppose they have good reasons but i dont understand why most groomers (at least around here) make you drop them off in the morning and pick them up in the afternoon rather than just make an appointment like a normal hair cut where you go in and out.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

O My Gosh this is horrible. I'd be crying, hysterical, and furious. I'm usually calm and collected but not when it comes to my furbabie's health, safety and well being.

Is he OK?

My husband and I have learned how to do all of our grooming and bought the tools so we don't have to subject our babies to potential mishandling.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

If I saw that, I'd have to slap her! On the phone and not paying attention while handling scissors. Is it a bad cut? If so, you may need to go to the vet. Maybe you should go back there and get your money back!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I have had him all of 1/2 day, but still Ms type A personality here would have thrown an all out temper tantrum they would have given my the cut for free and driven us to the vet. Our lab Ranger may be big but he is a baby, he goes for monthly bathes ( u try fitting a 100 lb dog who wants to play in the water in your tub) while there they smashed his tail in a crate trying to shove him in with the dryer already on. Now if they had stopped turned the dryer off and told him kennel poof Ranger would be in the crate. But anyway I threw such a fit that they not only washed him for free but paid for the xrays on his tail and the stitches. I would get your money back and get them to pay for the vet. You want to make sure that he doesn't need anitbotics being in the mouth and all. Least that is what I would worry about.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

the groomer who cut elmo was an owner operater,she was also "supposed to be a qualified vet nurse"i am putting a letter in writing to her requesting a refund and the expenses of the vet visit,if she does not respond i am going to consumer affairs or the better business bureau to make a complaint.i am still outing her in the local paper!when the incident happened i was in shock,there was so much blood,i just paid her to get her out of my sight and to comfort my baby,anger reered it's head after the shock went away.you should of heard my hubby when he found out,he was furious,he said he could'nt even look at him because the cut haircut she gave him was horrendous as well.i will be doing the grooming now,i had 2 maltese growing up and did their grooming but 1 time i nicked 1 of the dogs and it put me off doing it.i will never take him to a groomer again,elmo is much better now but it took a couple of days for him to eat properly and for his personality to come back,he was traumatised poor baby,thanks everyone for your support...........nat and elmo.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh the poor baby!!! 

I agree with everyone who said that they would not have paid but would have made HER pay in some form or another.

I HATE leaving my babies at the groomers. This last time was the first time in a long time that I didn't do it and then go home to sob until it was time to pick them up. Especially Sir N.....I don't know why I worry about him more, but I do. Little C is also becoming more of a mommy's baby and is not that fond of being left with strangers anymore. Plus, the groomer we used recently is in the vet's office and considering how often she has had to visit HIM, I'm not surprised that she hates to go in there and gets all stressed out.

I went with this groomer because over the months, I have seen her handle and groom LOTS of dogs. I've never seen her even come close to losing her temper. She shows love to every dog she sees, no matter how filthy and matted they are when she gets them. I especially like the way she grooms the little ones--she sits down and holds them on her lap. I loved knowing that Little C would be getting cuddles as she gets groomed and felt sorry for Sir N that he is too big for that. (And he wouldn't agree to sit on her lap anyway)

Sir N was physically injured ONCE at a groomer's. I didn't know about it until later when he suddenly started limping. I took him to the vet panicked, thinking that he was going to need surgery on his knee again. The vet told me flat out that the groomer did it. He said that groomers have to hold legs very tightly and sometimes the legs get strained. YEAH RIGHT!!!! There was no call for the groomer to be pulling tightly on his leg! I caused a scene right then and there (unfortunately, I had already paid) and I never went back to that groomer OR that vet. (Hey, he CONDONED it!)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg poor elmo!!!! you should report her, something.. ugh people like that make me FURIOUS


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope lil Elmo gets will soon! Lot's of XOXO's and cuddles from ButterCloud and Noriko.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

OH MY ....I hope Elmo gets better soon, Puddles and I are so sorry. 

That witch !!









This worries me so much, have me thinking aboud grooming Puddles myself. I don't know where to start. What kind of shears to buy, ect.









ELMO


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww poor elmo!! the buttercup was nicked on the tail by our groomer in atlanta (who we loved!) and the only one who noticed was the groomer herself. buttercup was all excited about everyone coming in the room (to see what sharon was freaking out about) that she was wagging her tail so fast...it looked like one of those sprinkler hose attachments that little kids like to run and play in during the summer LOL. blood everywhere. buttercup didnt feel anything, but sharon was almost sobbing when she told me about it. i told her not to worry, that if bc wasnt bothered by it, i wouldnt be either. it actually surprised me that it had taken so long for it to happen, as the end of buttercup's tail is bent in half (the tail lost the "chase the tail" game) and it's always tricky for groomers to get that part of her tail. but the owner, who had previously given me a "preferred customer" discount (for referring so many clients to them, literally every single small dog owner in my apartment complex!) he actually charged me FULL PRICE! i said "are you KIDDING ME? i dont even get the 'sorry we maimed your dog' discount?!?!??!" and he just looked at ME like I was the one who was crazy...people annoy me and the will continue to annoy me, i suppose.... lol

i'm glad elmo is better now, and i hope that groomer pays you back and you never have another less-than-perfect grooming experience again! 

maybe we can start a "groomer referral thread"? i know that we found a great one up here in cleveland, she is fantastic with small long haired dogs. we love her so much. i tell everyone about her LOL. our groomer in atlanta (okay, except for that one incident with "bent tail buttercup") was fantastic as well. 

ann marie and the "that's it. tell everyone i'm deformed, why dont you?" buttercup


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> ann marie and the "that's it. tell everyone i'm deformed, why dont you?" buttercup[/B]


Ann marie, you have GOT to stop making me laugh out loud. People are starting to think I'm deranged. I started out reading this thread and saying OH NO out loud, it's horrible what happened to Elmo. Poor Elmo. I'm glad that he's starting to feel better.

_I think I just need to do a search of all Ann Marie's posts to read the siggies from Buttercup and get it out of my system._

I wouldn't even begin to know how to groom but all these grooming stories are starting to freak me out.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!  I hope your baby is okay!!!







Thats terrible!!! But you know what ...something like that happened to our past dog (hes a beagle so hes like 25lbs) anyway... the groomer had him on the table and I guess was dryin him or clipping his nails or something... and she probably (she cant tell the truth) was going to get the phone (cause it always rings) and our dog (she tells us) jumped off the table and tore his knee. We think maybe she dropped him because wouldnt he be harnessed to the table if he was on it?!? duhhh.. anyway.. our dog needed major surgery to fix the knee (over $1,000).

That same groomer made kodie sick and had to be hospitalized. I NEVER go to any groomers after all that BS! I WILL DO IT MYSELF! NO ONE IS HURTING MY BABY EITHER!
















Its not too hard.. try grooming yourself. Your baby will thank you because then they dont have to be with strangers.. haha..


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

i'm so sorry about poor elmo. you should definitely report her to the Better Business Bureau if she does not refund your money, pay for your vet bills and give your a prompt apology. It is against the law for her to injure your baby and then demand payment for services not sufficiently rendered. If she does not comply, give her a deadline like 14days then contact the better business bureau and take her to small claims court. seriously, this is your right!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG.......





















Poor baby. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope elmo is okay. 

I'm like Kodie's mom, try grooming yourself. Even it doesn't come out perfect, at least your baby is safe in your hands. 

Hugs from Princess


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

How is Elmo doing? I can't hardly believe what I read--I was going to call a groomer tomorrow for Ruby Jean but now I'm wondering if I should try to groom her myself. She's only been groomed once before by a mobile groomer who came out to our house-I wasn't crazy about the cut--but I wanted to give her a break because it was Ruby's first grooming-and 2nd she didn't keep still at all. Now she sits when I bathe her and brush her etc., I thought she might do better....but now I'm scared to.....after reading some of the stories....I definitely will sit with her in the van......eeks I don't know what to do.......
Give Elmo kisses from Ruby Jean and I....poor baby......I hope you take the advice and get your money back--can't wait to hear how her attitude is......good luck!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

we are going to the groomer tomorrow for around the face area and feet(not whole body) I will stay and observe..........scarey!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Apr 4 2005, 11:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


clipped his tongue omg i would have killed them , i take maxi to a groomer at my vet who is also a behavior specialist so he knows how to deal with this...Maxi now hates to be groomed and is giving me trouble about brushing his teeth
mike who is the groomer told me he and maxi have an understanding lol
Maxi can be impossible when he doesnt want to do something
i hope your baby is ok i never heard of that before clipping a tongue
horrible i say


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I am not posting this to freak anyone out. If a groomer ever says they need to sedate your dog, cat, maltese or not. Please stay with them at all times or tell them no. My vet had to fire a groomer. It seems she had the dog on the table hooked up waiting for the sedative to kick in and walked away. While away the drugs kicked in and the dog hung himself as he couldn't support his weight and was still hooked. I know this is horrible and would probaly never happen but I know no one wants to take that chance.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 5 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Ok I am not posting this to freak anyone out.  If a groomer ever says they need to sedate your dog, cat, maltese or not.  Please stay with them at all times or tell them no.  My vet had to fire a groomer.  It seems she had the dog on the table hooked up waiting for the sedative to kick in and walked away.  While away the drugs kicked in and the dog hung himself as he couldn't support his weight and was still hooked.  I know this is horrible and would probaly never happen but I know no one wants to take that chance.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49250*


[/QUOTE]

OH my goodness! Did the poor baby die? That is completely horrible. 
Also, I hope you can take a picture of the tongue...Just in case.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 5 2005, 12:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH my goodness! Did the poor baby die? That is completely horrible. 
Also, I hope you can take a picture of the tongue...Just in case.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49256
[/B][/QUOTE]


Unfortunetly he did.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 5 2005, 12:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Unfortunetly he did.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49266
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! What a FREAK accident!!! But it was VERY irresponsible too! I will NOT leave my punkin' at a groomer that will not let me stay. I am just TOO picky! I don't take my skin kids in to the hair salon and leave them for hours to wait on a hair cut-why should groomers be any different?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 5 2005, 01:42 PM
> *OMG! What a FREAK accident!!! But it was VERY irresponsible too! I will NOT leave my punkin' at a groomer that will not let me stay. I am just TOO picky! I don't take my skin kids in to the hair salon and leave them for hours to wait on a hair cut-why should groomers be any different?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know!!! I still don't understand how they expect me to leave Peanut at 9 am and pick him up at 5pm?!? I don't like the idea that he's gonna be dripping wet in a cage until it's his turn....I thought I had a bad experience with the groomers when Peanut was covered with little nicks, but these stories keep coming


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I LOVE the groomer I have.It is at a Petco..but I only have one lady do my babies.I schedule their appointments for first thing in the A.M. or her last at night.I wait for them,they are NEVER put in a cage and she hand dries them with a hand dryer,as per my request,They are done what is considered ( In and Out) which they charge $8.00 extra .Which I am more than willing to pay. I have heard to many horror storys on cage dryers. And I dont want my babies locked in a cage while they wait to be done. She is terrific,I looked for a very long time before I found her.I went MANY places and stood and watched the grooming they did on other dogs.I decided on her as she was always attentive and loving with the dogs she groomed. I approached her and told her what i wanted when it came to grooming my babies and she was more than happy to comply.I also tip her very well because she takes such wonderfull care of them and a good groomer is so hard to find.I would drive hours to get to her if she ever left Petco.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Speaking of Bad groomers. I have only had Prissy groomed about 5 times and one time they were told to not cut any length just trim the hair on her feet and around her hinny. They shaved her legs and cut about 4 inches off her body coat. It has never grown back the same. 

This is a Killer: My family has a persian and he has to get shaved in a lion cut about 4 times a year. His coat is soooo thick and mats like crazy. Well we take him to our groomer at our vet because some times they have to sudate him. My mom dropped him off at 6:30 in the morning and my step dad went to pick him up at 3:00 and they said he wasnt ready they still had to sudate him and shave him which means they havent even started on him yet. My Mom was so mad!! ok going to the groomers is stressful for any animal. But its even worse for a cat in a room full of barking dogs for hours on end. they called us a 7 p.m. when they close to come pick him up and they just gave him the shot to wake him up so he was still out of it when mom got there. They wanted her to leave then but my mom insisted that a vet stay after hours with her there to watch him and make sure he wakes up alright because in the past he has has trouble waking up. After all of that she didnt leave until 8 p.m. and they still charged her 90 bucks. She Called them the next day and had all 15 animals records transfered to another clinic. We spend a TON of money there monthly with all the shots and heartworm for everybody. 

Is it just me or is that crazy????


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! that makes me sooooooooooo mad reading that...... you should sue her! lol...... did u pay her?? i wouldn't of and i would of contacted her boss/manager.......................... UGG PEOPLE THESE DAYS!!!! :excl: !!!!!!

Well give elmo a hug and kiss for me and take care of him!!!!








Sarah


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, my GOD!!! I would have a HEART ATTACK if something like that happened to Tavish. I am a very mild mannered person, but I would have gone ballistic over that. I hope Elmo is feeling better... 
I took Tavish to a groomer once, and they expected me to leave him there all day long. I said, "No way" and waited, and we never went back there again. After that I did Tav's grooming myself until a neighbor told me about his groomer. I decided to try her out, and she is WONDERFUL!! I love her so much.







At Christmas Tavish sent her a card with money in it and everything. She takes such good care of him, and he really likes her. I am now so comfortable with her that I just drop Tav off for his appointment and she calls as soon as she is done. It's great cause she only lives 5 minutes away from us too. She works out of her house and only has one dog there at a time, so Tavish is never put in a cage or anything... he has free reign of the house.
I wish everyone could have a groomer like her. All of these stories make me so sad.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg that dog that hung itself.. poor thing







thats too, too horrible.. it makes me SICK.


----------

